# Books for Operators



## Tiberius (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to start a thread to collaborate on books that are great reads for aspiring operators as well as current ones.  Please limit replies to those who have a title of a book only to keep viewers from having to scroll through multiple pages to find suggested reads. One that I am reading now is about SF called "Chosen Soldier" I was convinced it was a must read and so far it has been very informative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2013)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/recommended-reading-list-for-army-wannabes.3767/

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/good-military-memoirs-non-fiction-accounts.16521/#post-256245

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/military-leaders-reading-lists.12746/#post-190195


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> View attachment 8461


 

"Books for operators..."  I see what you did there.


----------

